# New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!! Hulk Monster or Jade Monster?



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Please give me the reference of that model,
I want to buy it...

EDIT: We discovered that the reference is SZSC005


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

I will take the Sumo please!!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

Seiko SZSC005. I see a whole bunch of them available on rakuten for preorder.

Releases Feb 14, 2018
Limited Edition
51,800 Yen


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



appleb said:


> Seiko SZSC005. I see a whole bunch of them available on rakuten for preorder.
> 
> Releases Feb 14, 2018
> Limited Edition
> 51,800 Yen


wow!!!!!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

That shade of green is hideous imo! Why can't they use an alpinist shade of green!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

Jade Monster!!! (Please make that name stick.)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Jade Monster!!! (Please make that name stick.)


someone called it the Hulk Monster


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



sblantipodi said:


> someone called it the Hulk Monster


That person needs to consult a color chart. Just kidding. Seriously, if I can score one of these at a good price, I really don't care what we call it!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

Grr! I can't see the pics for some reason and I wish that I could because it sounds like I'm missing something good.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

That Cyclops! My eyes, my eyes...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

Wow. Guess they got the message that the Monster is still in demand.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

They're back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

I could see the pics when the thread was first posted, but not now !


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

I actually quite like the colour.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

Wish Seiko would slow down abit with the LE watches. Last 3 months they gone abit nuts and my bank account is suffering. Got the SBDY005 on order, considering a Seiko Presage Starlight still, Incoming an LE Giugiaro, SBP051 was also on the list and now Jade Monster which is gonna be very hard to say no to.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

I could see wearing this at Fenway Park.

But seriously, it's a nice shade of green. Sort of a deep emerald.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*

That Monster should have been in matte green.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



sticky said:


> Grr! I can't see the pics for some reason and I wish that I could because it sounds like I'm missing something good.


fixed, you shoudl see it now


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



Rocat said:


> That Monster should have been in matte green.


imho it's perfect that way


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Seiko’s going all green this year! Wish I could have them all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Ahhh I would love a green sumo if only I could see past the ‘X’ on the dial


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Not the most appealing shade of green. Also, what's the ref. on the green sumo?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I love it. A vote for Jade Monster


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

MrLinde said:


> Not the most appealing shade of green. Also, what's the ref. on the green sumo?


SZSC004


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Yeah. I think Jade Monster fits better. 

(The color is definitely NOT Hulk....)


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

The colour seems more teal than jade to me.....
Dont think its a colour i'd buy.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

That green is utterly delicious.

I love the fact it seems like a real love it or hate it colour - I must have one


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

That green is perfect to finally be my Philadelphia Eagles watch. Not midnight green, but certainly close enough. Monster for me...going to pre-order now (if I can)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I checked Rakuten, couldn't find it with model # (SZSC005) or basic search. Does anyone have a link to pre-order? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

flyersandeagles said:


> I checked Rakuten, couldn't find it with model # (SZSC005) or basic search. Does anyone have a link to pre-order?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I can't post links but make sure you're looking at the rakuten Japan site not US. Rakuten dot co dot jp

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

I just received my szsc003 from Japan yesterday, the dark blue one. It's a considerable step up looks wise from 2nd gen monsters because of the colour of bordering around the indices and hands. And the cyclops doesn't look as bad as in the pictures, I really like it. May sell my 2nd gen monster just to pick one of these up 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

daytripper said:


> I just received my szsc003 from Japan yesterday, the dark blue one. It's a considerable step up looks wise from 2nd gen monsters because of the colour of bordering around the indices and hands. And the cyclops doesn't look as bad as in the pictures, I really like it. May sell my 2nd gen monster just to pick one of these up
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


yours is very very very beatiful.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/SZSC005/?f=1&grp=product


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

Any idea if other colors will be released?


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

The offset crown is killing me..just noticed the 4pm crown position


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Pre-order link: https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B078TCNKHW
Also here's a green SUMO: https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B078TCP4TK

Both on sale from Feb-14.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

toolguy said:


> The offset crown is killing me..just noticed the 4pm crown position


The "Monsters" have always had a 4pm crown position.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

toolguy said:


> The offset crown is killing me..just noticed the 4pm crown position


hey are you kidding? 
we are talking about monsters and about seikos more in general.

most seiko's divers uses 4pm crown...


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

toolguy said:


> The offset crown is killing me..just noticed the 4pm crown position


Just getting into seikos....the srpb99 i just picked up is outta control. ..its been on my wrist since i sized it last week...theres nothing not to like on this pepsi samarai

I love everything about the srpb99 and like others wrote ..its wears like a 42mm...
Just havent had a 4pm crown watch yet..maybe ill try it with one of these new monsters ..j

Just need this new monster price to drop...any idea if these prices will settle down like the new prospex samarau line did???


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

Finally a monster for me ??


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

It should be called "Oscar the Grouch" monster


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

man that monster will sold out in 1 sec max


----------



## EricSF2015 (Jan 24, 2017)

Anybody order from Rukuten? It asks for information but no options to ship to US, only Japan


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

The cucumber monster (I like the orange better).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

These look great but im sick of seiko always making their green dial divers limited editions and jacking the price up, but both the sumo and monster look great here.
Only thing i would have changed is putting a yellow hand on the monster like the sumo has.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



sblantipodi said:


> fixed, you shoudl see it now


Tried it at work and the pictures came through loud and clear - turns out I was correct as I was missing out on a real treat.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

toolguy said:


> The offset crown is killing me..just noticed the 4pm crown position


What?? That's what makes a Seiko diver, well not exclusively obviously but that's one reason I opt for the MM300 over the SLA17 the 4 o clock crown dating back 50 years


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



Terry Lennox said:


> I could see wearing this at Fenway Park.
> 
> But seriously, it's a nice shade of green. Sort of a deep emerald.


Haha! I was going to suggest calling it the Fenway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yeah. I think Jade Monster fits better.
> 
> (The color is definitely NOT Hulk....)





BikerJeff said:


> The colour seems more teal than jade to me.....
> Dont think its a colour i'd buy.


Even though I suggested and want the name Jade Monster, it really is more of an emerald green. Jade comes in a lot of shades but I keep thinking of the line Big Trouble in Little China: "Beautiful green eyes, like creamy jade." which doesn't describe the dial on the SZSC005 at all. However, if reminds everyone of that movie every time it is worn and photographed, it would be worth the discrepancy. Team Jade Monster, all the way.


----------



## TMW (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok....anyone have a line on how to preorder these from the US? Anyone tried? Feel free to PM....


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

And what's up with the steel bezel all of a sudden? Should definitely have ceramic. Also, an 8L35. Then I'd consider it. Also, it should be a sparkly lavender, not that awful greenish hue.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Even though I suggested and want the name Jade Monster, it really is more of an emerald green. Jade comes in a lot of shades but I keep thinking of the line Big Trouble in Little China: "Beautiful green eyes, like creamy jade."


Lo Pan: "I will marry both watches-- er, women."


----------



## CantTellTime (Dec 31, 2017)

il Pirati said:


> And what's up with the steel bezel all of a sudden? Should definitely have ceramic. Also, an 8L35. Then I'd consider it. Also, it should be a sparkly lavender, not that awful greenish hue.


I love the look. I think the Steel bezel looks GREAT as does the Green. But lavender might be cool too


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

I just preordered...no idea if the order will be cancelled or not as got an error about shipping abroad but let me order anyway. If it arrives I will have to move on the Dracula SRP313, I actually considered the 3rd Gen Blue a week ago glad I waited. Also I think the rumours the SZSC003 was also a LE sound rite as the new Jade monster pics also don't see to show LE or SE written on the back or individually numbered.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*



Meanoldmanning said:


> Haha! I was going to suggest calling it the Fenway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This wins!!


----------



## enkay (Sep 5, 2010)

great looking!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Even though I suggested and want the name Jade Monster, it really is more of an emerald green. Jade comes in a lot of shades but I keep thinking of the line Big Trouble in Little China: "Beautiful green eyes, like creamy jade." which doesn't describe the dial on the SZSC005 at all. However, if reminds everyone of that movie every time it is worn and photographed, it would be worth the discrepancy. Team Jade Monster, all the way.


LOL Best movie ever! You know what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like this....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jade







This watch is not typical jade lads.


----------



## on_acheron (Dec 27, 2017)

Anybody else notice "case diameter 47.5 mm" for this on amazon.co.jp whereas the navy 3rd gen monster has "42.3 mm" on there? I'm hoping the former listing is just wrong and/or I'm missing something in translation. If they're both szscXXX they're going to have the same specs, right?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

on_acheron said:


> Anybody else notice "case diameter 47.5 mm" for this on amazon.co.jp whereas the navy 3rd gen monster has "42.3 mm" on there? I'm hoping the former listing is just wrong and/or I'm missing something in translation. If they're both szscXXX they're going to have the same specs, right?


47.5 is lug to lug size on Monster.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Will we see it in Europe?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Will we see it in Europe?


If we do, it'll be ludicrously overpriced.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

jasd said:


> I just preordered...no idea if the order will be cancelled or not as got an error about shipping abroad but let me order anyway. If it arrives I will have to move on the Dracula SRP313, I actually considered the 3rd Gen Blue a week ago glad I waited. Also I think the rumours the SZSC003 was also a LE sound rite as the new Jade monster pics also don't see to show LE or SE written on the back or individually numbered.


Did they charge you immediately for the preorder or when the watch ships?

Edit - Welp..just preordered also. I also got the error but Global Rakuten is doing a free shipping promo and I chose that option and my order went through. I hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

They can't seem to ship to Singapore


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

pokpok said:


> Did they charge you immediately for the preorder or when the watch ships?
> 
> Edit - Welp..just preordered also. I also got the error but Global Rakuten is doing a free shipping promo and I chose that option and my order went through. I hope it doesn't get cancelled.


I have the transaction showing as pending on my credit card so looks like it will be going through, missed out on the free shipping though got charged 2440 yen. Hoping the 80 dollars ebates will come through as showing as registered in my ebates account.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Received an email from the rakuten vendor, stating he does not ship to Singapore and hence has to cancel the order. That's...sad. Have to go the vPost way now.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got an invoice from the vendor (nanaple) and it looks like my order went through. The whole invoice is in Japanese so I have no idea how accurate Google translate was. I asked if they can send me the invoice in English.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

pokpok said:


> Just got an invoice from the vendor (nanaple) and it looks like my order went through. The whole invoice is in Japanese so I have no idea how accurate Google translate was. I asked if they can send me the invoice in English.


Where are you located? The vendor told me they don't ship to my country


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

jamesezra said:


> Where are you located? The vendor told me they don't ship to my country


USA


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

pokpok said:


> USA


Darn.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there some reputable shop that have them in stock?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there some reputable shop that have them in stock?


Don't think they have in stock yet as the release date will be 14 Feb.

I'm looking more for a preorder vendor who is willing to ship to Singapore :/


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

At least this proves they haven't cornered and destroyed all remaining monster making machinery. Hoping for a mass production comeback! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

pokpok said:


> Just got an invoice from the vendor (nanaple) and it looks like my order went through. The whole invoice is in Japanese so I have no idea how accurate Google translate was. I asked if they can send me the invoice in English.


Did you have to setup an account to order through them? I tried ordering on their english webpage but got an error advising no shipping to my country (australia). I emailed them and they advised they will ship to australia but I have to go through their japanese page.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Jaybop said:


> Did you have to setup an account to order through them? I tried ordering on their english webpage but got an error advising no shipping to my country (australia). I emailed them and they advised they will ship to australia but I have to go through their japanese page.


I created a Global Rakuten account and ordered through that webpage.

Yes the webpage will prompt an error but you can still add to cart and order.


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

pokpok said:


> I created a Global Rakuten account and ordered through that webpage.
> 
> Yes the webpage will prompt an error but you can still add to cart and order.


So you ordered from 1MORE? Have you got any feedback / confirmation that they will ship the watch to your destination? And has anyone already bought something from this shop and everything went well?
I really want that watch, but don't like to burn money.


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

buyman said:


> pokpok said:
> 
> 
> > I created a Global Rakuten account and ordered through that webpage.
> ...


He ordered from "nanaple" another vendor on there. I'm in the same boat having never used them, but they seem reputable based on number of items sold and star feedback. Going to pull the trigger and see what happens regardless.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

buyman said:


> So you ordered from 1MORE? Have you got any feedback / confirmation that they will ship the watch to your destination? And has anyone already bought something from this shop and everything went well?
> I really want that watch, but don't like to burn money.


I pre-ordered with Nanaple. Yes I've gotten confirmation for my order and it's my 1st time buying from them.


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

pokpok said:


> I pre-ordered with Nanaple. Yes I've gotten confirmation for my order and it's my 1st time buying from them.


Ah, thank you. I found the shop (with better ratings than 1MORE) but not the SZSC005. Am I blind or isn't it in the shop anymore? May you provide me with a direct link?

Edit: or did you order it via rakuten.co.jp? Because I was looking at rakuten global.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

buyman said:


> Ah, thank you. I found the shop (with better ratings than 1MORE) but not the SZSC005. Am I blind or isn't it in the shop anymore? May you provide me with a direct link?
> 
> Edit: or did you order it via rakuten.co.jp? Because I was looking at rakuten global.


Can't post direct link but change "dot" to "."

global dot rakuten dot com/en/store/nanaple/item/szsc005


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

pokpok said:


> Can't post direct link but change "dot" to "."
> 
> global dot rakuten dot com/en/store/nanaple/item/szsc005


he offer no return policy. what happen if you receive a bad watch with alignment problems or huge accuracy problems?


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

pokpok said:


> Can't post direct link but change "dot" to "."
> 
> global dot rakuten dot com/en/store/nanaple/item/szsc005


Thank you very much. :-!

About 10 minutes ago I found it by myself via google. Before I only found the offer from 1MORE. The internal search engine still finds no offer for the SZSC005, no matter which search options I try. Anyway, I placed my order and hope they will ship it to Austria.

Edit: Thanks for the information about the no return policy. That's something I don't really like. 1MORE shop would offer Paypal for payment. Additional costs would be 2060 Yen, but the buyer protection would be better.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> he offer no return policy. what happen if you receive a bad watch with alignment problems or huge accuracy problems?


I think thats just a general policy for international customers wanting to refund/return/exchange items they don't want.

There's also buyers protection ordering off Global Rakuten.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

pokpok said:


> I think thats just a general policy for international customers wanting to refund/return/exchange items they don't want.
> 
> There's also buyers protection ordering off Global Rakuten.


the buyers protection does not protect from misalignment or things like this.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> the buyers protection does not protect from misalignment or things like this.


Correct.

I'm not too worried about minor issues like that.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Leave it to a Seiko to make both ugly green instead of something gorgeous like the Sarb017


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

jasd said:


> I have the transaction showing as pending on my credit card so looks like it will be going through, missed out on the free shipping though got charged 2440 yen. Hoping the 80 dollars ebates will come through as showing as registered in my ebates account.


Looks like you didn't miss the free shipping as that promo is only limited to Asia specific countries for that shop. I double-checked because I chose the free shipping promo but I was charged 2360 yen for shipping to US.

Also my credit card company declined my order so I had to reorder again.


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

I got an e-mail from nanaple but no update in shipping fees, but I assume it will be arround 2500yen. Ah, sorry, it was stated wrong in the email I got. In the order history it says 2360Yen - perfect. 

In the meantime also 1MORE answered, 2200YEN shipping fee but additional costs if I want to pay with Paypal. What do you think - is paypal the better option if the watch has accuracy problems? (What I don't expect to be honest).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

City74 said:


> Leave it to a Seiko to make both ugly green instead of something gorgeous like the Sarb017


Counterpoint: Leave it to Seiko to make a gorgeous green instead of something ugly like the SARB017.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

City74 said:


> Leave it to a Seiko to make both ugly green instead of something gorgeous like the Sarb017


SARBY 017 is a must, I will buy one of it one day but personally I prefer the jade monster.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Some higher resolution pics I've found


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

can't wait to see them on the road.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like they're starting to ship out right after the release. Just got a tracking number for my order!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

pokpok said:


> Looks like they're starting to ship out right after the release. Just got a tracking number for my order!


Where did you order from?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

I also got my tracking number three hours ago :-!

I ordered from Rakuten Global / Nanaple.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

knightRider said:


> Where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nanaple on Rakuten Global


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Seiko managers are idiots.
Monster is one of the most appreciated watch in their lineup and they are sold out.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Looks like more of an aquamarine than green. Anything but Hulk for the name though as I think it's important to have nomenclature that doesn't reference that of other brands. Don't want this to be seen as another poor man's xxxx.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I like "Jade Monster." Also, I don't quite understand why I only saw one Rakuten seller with these watches for sale?? Maybe other sellers had it and they sold out... You'd think more of these watches would have been made available via Rakuten. :think:


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> I like "Jade Monster." Also, I don't quite understand why I only saw one Rakuten seller with these watches for sale?? Maybe other sellers had it and they sold out... You'd think more of these watches would have been made available via Rakuten. :think:


There are a lot more sellers on Rakuten Japan but most do not ship internationally and you would have to use a forwarding service.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Got my shipping notice today too. Same source. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

pokpok said:


> There are a lot more sellers on Rakuten Japan but most do not ship internationally and you would have to use a forwarding service.


Well from my Casio purchases I've run into a lot of Rakuten sellers who ship internationally, and typically there will be a dozen or more sellers who offer a popular model. This might be my first Seiko from Rakuten, and I was just surprised that only one seller was offering it..

At least I did get one though! :-! With luck I'll have it on Friday.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well from my Casio purchases I've run into a lot of Rakuten sellers who ship internationally, and typically there will be a dozen or more sellers who offer a popular model. This might be my first Seiko from Rakuten, and I was just surprised that only one seller was offering it..
> 
> At least I did get one though! :-! With luck I'll have it on Friday.


I tried ordering from two different vendors who offered free shipping to Singapore.

Funny thing was, they rejected the order, citing 'we do not deliver to Singapore'.

I quoted their shipping terms and they said they only deliver to certain locations in Singapore, which they can't divulge where.

Fun fact: Singapore is not very big.

Weird I tell you.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jcartw20 said:


> Looks like more of an aquamarine than green. Anything but Hulk for the name though as I think it's important to have nomenclature that doesn't reference that of other brands. Don't want this to be seen as another poor man's xxxx.


Well, The Incredible Hulk has always been a yellow-green when he wasn't gray abs the SZSC005 looks NOTHING like the Rolex Submariner Hulk. That is why I am on Team Jade Monster.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> Seiko managers are idiots.
> Monster is one of the most appreciated watch in their lineup and they are sold out.


Huh? As of when this post was written, it's the green sumo (SZSC004) that seems to be sold out, while the green monster (SCSZ005) still seems to be available. Both ShoppingInJapan and japan-onlinestore claim to have the green monster *in stock*.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Maybe emerald monster. Seems jade has more of a clouded/ frosted look whereas the sunburst aspect of the dial more closely mimics the look of emerald.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

please don't forget photos as soon as it will arrive.


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

LOLOLOL Ayy



Davidka said:


> The cucumber monster (I like the orange better).


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

I like to think of it as the Aqua or Aquamarine Monster. Whatever works!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got confirmation of my Green Monster order


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine has arrived  trying to attach pics but getting error message..


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's really ingenius actually, for the monster to be a cyclops.. I want one but I don't have the funds


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Fought and still fighting temptation for that green monster. :-x


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Aw damn, why did I join Team Jade Monster so early! Marine Monster would have been a much better name! Honestly, my interest it in is waning. I see the chapter ring and wish the dial was also a flat green.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Still looks great to me. Sunburst over flat any day!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just arrived today. I think the dial looks fantastic!! Really beautiful shade of green. 

This is my first Monster on bracelet, too. Very nice bracelet, although a PITA to size. ;-)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> Still looks great to me. Sunburst over flat any day!


That's fair. I like Plain Janes. I think I can trace that back to a girl in elementary school that broke my heart.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Based on these pics, looks like 'aqua monster' would be the most accurate.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived today. I think the dial looks fantastic!! Really beautiful shade of green.
> 
> This is my first Monster on bracelet, too. Very nice bracelet, although a PITA to size. ;-)


That dial is effing gorgeous!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Can we rename the Orange Monster the Clementine Monster? No? Aw.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Can we we rename the Orange Monster the Clementine Monster? No? Aw.


LOL


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Just got mine hours ago....love it


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

These are fresh out of the factory with the serial number starting at 8 for my Monster!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Did anyone get the black Prospex box for your Monster?

I got the regular grayish black box and I didn't get the Seiko Japan Guarantee card.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

pokpok said:


> Did anyone get the black Prospex box for your Monster?
> 
> I got the regular grayish black box and I didn't get the Seiko Japan Guarantee card.


Boxes are at sellers discretion. If they give you a generic Seiko box and not a line-specific Prospex box, thank your seller for passing along the savings to you!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

pokpok said:


> Did anyone get the black Prospex box for your Monster?
> 
> I got the regular grayish black box and I didn't get the Seiko Japan Guarantee card.


I got the black Prospex box. Used "1More" on Rakuten. ;-)


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't need this. That said, I'm going to Japan in April, and if I see any AquaMon's, it will be mine.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> I don't need this. That said, I'm going to Japan in April, and if I see any AquaMon's, it will be mine.


Me neither, but I'll be damned if I don't want one!


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

pokpok said:


> Did anyone get the black Prospex box for your Monster?
> 
> I got the regular grayish black box and I didn't get the Seiko Japan Guarantee card.


I got the Black prospex box with Black pillow. Quality of the box and the pillow is poor to say the least.


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

très sympa ce nouveau monstre |>


----------



## Pupper (Feb 17, 2018)

Seiko knows it's not jade green, but men wouldn't be so enthused if it was called the Teal Monster.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hey guys, post photos!!!!!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: New Seiko Monster GREEN!!!!*


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

Received mine yesterday. Took exactly one week from Japan to Austria incl. customs. The only thing I don't like is the crown - I like the one from the first Monsters more. I wonder if it would be possible to change it?


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Is it normal for the braclet to not be flush on one end of bracelet? I only noticed after refitting mine of the sudden taper. Edit - referring to the end below the seiko logo if you look at the clasp direct


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Anything is possible, bezel replacement it's easy, just need to be careful not to scratch it



buyman said:


> Received mine yesterday. Took exactly one week from Japan to Austria incl. customs. The only thing I don't like is the crown - I like the one from the first Monsters more. I wonder if it would be possible to change it?
> 
> View attachment 12914823


----------



## buyman (Jan 31, 2018)

Jaybop said:


> Is it normal for the braclet to not be flush on one end of bracelet? I only noticed after refitting mine of the sudden taper. Edit - referring to the end below the seiko logo if you look at the clasp direct


I would say: yes. Noticed the same on my watch and was a bit confused. I asked a colleague and he showed me his SZSC003 where it is the same, so I assume everything is correct.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My Green Monster arrived today......the dial is “takes my breath away” gorgeous! Spectacular!

After spending some time with it to resize the bracelet by removing 2 links, I have 2 nit-picky issues:

-The collars in the links are a gen-U-wine PIA
-The cyclops is a no-go. It inhibits reading the date. 

Has any owner removed the cyclops yet? How does one go about ridding it?


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 19, 2018)

What is the lug to lug measurement for this watch? Got small wrists 6.3/16cm inches(circum) and 5.5 cm width. Really liking the dial. Never owned a Monster watch dont know if it will be too big.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ritchie said:


> What is the lug to lug measurement for this watch? Got small wrists 6.3/16cm inches(circum) and 5.5 cm width. Really liking the dial. Never owned a Monster watch dont know if it will be too big.


L2L= 47.5mm


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 19, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> L2L= 47.5mm


That is suprisingly smaller then some 42-43mm watches. I think I might be able to wear it since I wear a 40mm that is about 46 L2L. It doesnt look too big IMO but some might think different about it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ritchie said:


> That is suprisingly smaller then some 42-43mm watches. I think I might be able to wear it since I wear a 40mm that is about 46 L2L. It doesnt look too big IMO but some might think different about it.


Monster is a 42.5mm watch


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 19, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Monster is a 42.5mm watch


Do you think it will look too big on a 5.5cm width wrist?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ritchie said:


> Do you think it will look too big on a 5.5cm width wrist?


Too big? No, but it will be big.


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 19, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Too big? No, but it will be big.


Hehe, wondering if it will look weird.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, this is a hard watch to photograph, that is for sure, probably why it looks really different in different posts. The green is delicious in real life - count me in for team "Emerald Monster" - it is too shiny and jewel-like for jade or teal.

I was a little concerned 42mm would wear too small on my flat slab wrists, but actually it is fine - the big steel(?) bezel helps bulk it up visually. I love the way the circular brushing on the bezel shines. I also like the metal hands on these JDM monsters better than the white hands on the standard versions, I wish the seconds hand was metal as well but it's a small point. I'll try out the bracelet later; it looks fine, but surely a watch like this belongs on rubber. The cyclops will probably get removed when I've worked up courage to give it a go.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got mine and initially I'm not loving it as much as I thought. What I like is the cyclops and 3rd gen dial as its different to my 2nd Gen OM. Alignment is also perfect but the colour is not quite what I thought it would be. I like the colour but its virtually the same as my LE green turtle, 2 Seiko watches with the same vibrant dial in one collection maybe too much. If I do flip it I may go for the blue 3rd gen monster


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday and I did receive the black prospex box.
Like others have said the dial color is stunning 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just arrived









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 19, 2018)

I want to get a NATO for this watch and want to try out those from Phenomenato. I like their adjustable buckles. I was wondering which of the colors would fit the best for this watch. 
PhenomeNato Straps


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Decided to put it on an original Monster dive strap. I think I like it more than the bracelet. Its reall a cool looking color for a watch! Here's some pics but like someone else said its hard to capture the color because it seems to change with lighting.
View attachment Jademonster1.jpg
View attachment Jademonster2.jpg


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Such a gorgeous watch, and seems like they're selling out fast.
Glad I got in early on mine!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

arriver hier


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jade monster is gorgeous, congratulations guys.
hope to see 3rd gen monster back in stock soon.


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

c'est une belle montre souhaitite pas: -!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Beautiful shade of iridescent green.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

How come you guys dont care for the blue monster?


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

situ said:


> How come you guys dont care for the blue monster?


I care.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Just ordered the green monster on ebay shipped from Japan. Can't refuse it at that price.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

situ said:


> Just ordered the green monster on ebay shipped from Japan. Can't refuse it at that price.


How much did you pay?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> How much did you pay?


Under 600.


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 19, 2018)

The springbar of the microadjustment has failed it just expand on either 1 side. I assume I can use just a regular springbar, that is normally used for the Lugs? I got some spare 20mm but that was tad too big, I guess the clasp is abit tapered to a size of 18-19mm.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

jasd said:


> Just got mine and initially I'm not loving it as much as I thought. What I like is the cyclops and 3rd gen dial as its different to my 2nd Gen OM. Alignment is also perfect but the colour is not quite what I thought it would be. I like the colour but its virtually the same as my LE green turtle, 2 Seiko watches with the same vibrant dial in one collection maybe too much. If I do flip it I may go for the blue 3rd gen monster


Lemme know if u selling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

nish99 said:


> Lemme know if u selling!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the blue monster which I can trade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

nish99 said:


> I have the blue monster which I can trade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ebay has a 20% still going on.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Ebay 20%...hmmm...time to go look at Monsters.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Just got this guy in. It is even more stunning in person. Though I do have a lot of watches already. Was wondering if I should sell it...pm me if anyone is really really really interested.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

situ said:


> Just got this guy in. It is even more stunning in person. Though I do have a lot of watches already. Was wondering if I should sell it...pm me if anyone is really really really interested.
> View attachment 12973433
> View attachment 12973435
> View attachment 12973439
> View attachment 12973441


Is it still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Send him a pm! The best and fastest way to find out. Good luck m8!


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

wish they would release a deep green version...


----------



## 61Comanche (Mar 7, 2018)

I have the green and the blue, I'm on the scent of a 3rd gen &#55356;&#57162; now.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

nish99 said:


> Is it still available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I still have it but I'm consciously sabotaging offers so I can say "oh wellz no good offers available" lol. I still havent worn it yet though. I'm trying very hard to not let it go, but deep deep deep down inside, I know I dont need another watch and not very deep down inside, I know I will get in trouble for keeping it. But my heart says keep it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

situ said:


> Yea I still have it but I'm consciously sabotaging offers so I can say "oh wellz no good offers available" lol. I still havent worn it yet though. I'm trying very hard to not let it go, but deep deep deep down inside, I know I dont need another watch and not very deep down inside, I know I will get in trouble for keeping it. But my heart says keep it.


When your mind is in such a flux, it's best to keep it :-!


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Isn't there a for sale thread?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Jidomaki said:


> Isn't there a for sale thread?


Yes there is and I posted it. Cant justify having so many watches.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeez, prices have really jumped for these green monsters since I got this. Too lazy to read the whole thread....how many were these limited too, how many were made? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't think they're limited. Kenta at JO expects another shipment in June. I put a pre-order in.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I was under the impression that all gen 3 were ltd?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

knightRider said:


> I was under the impression that all gen 3 were ltd?


It was my understanding that the black and orange dials were not limited editions but because they were not in production for very long, they became unofficial limited productions. Seiko doesn't seem to distinguish between limited editions and limited productions, calling them all LEs, since they are releasing more and more unnumbered LEs.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Remove the cyclops and you are good to go!!!!


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It was my understanding that the black and orange dials were not limited editions but because they were not in production for very long, they became unofficial limited productions. Seiko doesn't seem to distinguish between limited editions and limited productions, calling them all LEs, since they are releasing more and more unnumbered LEs.


I hate that you're probably right. Do you remember like two years ago when people thought the SKX007 was discontinued because they just decided not to make it for an undisclosed amount of time?


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Has anyone determined if these are limited editions or not?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

dr751 said:


> Has anyone determined if these are limited editions or not?


Every model with the SZSC prefix has been a limited edition or limited production. The SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster was supposedly an unnumbered limited production to around 1000 units. The SZSC002 was a limited edition for the BEMAC energy company. All context points to yes, the Seiko SZSC005 Jade Monster is a limited production, too.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

The most irritating thing is that there is no nonlimited version on the market. Where are the black and the orange monster?


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Jade Monster and Green Sumo pre orders are all sold out. These are limited productions.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

@Jade Monster Owners: How are you guys liking your jade Monsters so far? Put in a preorder at a rakuten seller, can't wait to see it in person. Should arrive in July. Live pics appreciated...


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Pacco17 said:


> The Jade Monster and Green Sumo pre orders are all sold out. These are limited productions.


There's plenty of these about to hit the market. Second release/production run of them were delivered to a number of JP resellers this week. Mine arrived today, gets shipped tomorrow.

eBay prices just dropped $100. Still overpriced, but watch them get listed in the next 72 hours.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up...


Monsta_AU said:


> There's plenty of these about to hit the market. Second release/production run of them were delivered to a number of JP resellers this week. Mine arrived today, gets shipped tomorrow.
> 
> eBay prices just dropped $100. Still overpriced, but watch them get listed in the next 72 hours.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

where do you buy?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

jovani said:


> where do you buy?


Ebay has a few. I'm not feeling the prices right now though. Some guy actually paid close to $1000 for one.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

CarlosB said:


> @Jade Monster Owners: How are you guys liking your jade Monsters so far? Put in a preorder at a rakuten seller, can't wait to see it in person. Should arrive in July. Live pics appreciated...


It's generally quite nice, although the clasp is still stamped.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

jdawson said:


> It's generally quite nice, although the clasp is still stamped.


Photos please


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

jdawson said:


> It's generally quite nice, although the clasp is still stamped.


Dbl post. It would be nice to see the watch in the "wild". The watch looks cool in set photos, but I wonder how it actually looks when worn. I wonder if the green in just too bright


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

jdawson said:


> It's generally quite nice, although the clasp is still stamped.


+1 for photos. Thx


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

dr751 said:


> Dbl post. It would be nice to see the watch in the "wild". The watch looks cool in set photos, but I wonder how it actually looks when worn. I wonder if the green in just too bright


There are lots of photos in this thread. Just look at those.

The "green" is bright in sunlight, though (it's more of a teal than green).


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

CarlosB said:


> Thanks for the heads up...


Welcome as always.



situ said:


> Ebay has a few. I'm not feeling the prices right now though. Some guy actually paid close to $1000 for one.


I paid more than list due to missing the initial release, but not that high. Current cheapest eBay seller is where I got mine from during a presale listing, not much higher than their current price but it is in stock. I was able to apply an eBay coupon to bring the price down to 'a zone I was willing to pay' rather than the actual price at the time.

Shopping In Japan's price is high, but Japan-OnlineStore is about $60 cheaper than cheapest eBay price (and close to MSRP), but it is a presale with shipping 'after July' so expect to be sent August.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Down to $610 on eBay now.... stock is rolling into resellers.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Monsta_AU said:


> Down to $610 on eBay now.... stock is rolling into resellers.


Been $610 for the last 2 days already. I dont think it is flying off the shelves like when it first came out.


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

receive mine yesterday with a complimentary tuna can recycle bag.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

xplay said:


> receive mine yesterday with a complimentary tuna can recycle bag.
> View attachment 13252979


Are you in the U.S.? What was the process to or from Nanaple?


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

........


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsta_AU said:


> Down to $610 on eBay now.... stock is rolling into resellers.


send a link


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

situ said:


> Been $610 for the last 2 days already. I dont think it is flying off the shelves like when it first came out.


Still not down as far as they should be, but it's not far off now. More are getting stock, some are just filling presales.



jovani said:


> send a link


ebay.com and search szsc005


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

jovani said:


> send a link


Japan Select Shop has them. Mine shipped yesterday. It does take them 2 days to process though. I paid $578 free shipping.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got my Jade Monster from Kenta. Fast shipping and no problems,

It's a beautiful watch, and is my first Monster. It really looks better in person. Very cool design. I am however, a little disappointed in the accuracy of the 6R15. I'm running +15s/d, which is in spec, but I was expecting better. I'm probably spoiled by my recent mini-Turtle, where it's 4R35 is running less that a second a day. But I'm still a little down, as my Alpinist is running 5s or less a day. I know it's luck of the draw, but I'm still bummed. It's a shame that such a beautiful watch is kind of a dud on accuracy.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

dr751 said:


> It's a beautiful watch, and is my first Monster. It really looks better in person. Very cool design. I am however, a little disappointed in the accuracy of the 6R15. I'm running +15s/d, which is in spec, but I was expecting better. I'm probably spoiled by my recent mini-Turtle, where it's 4R35 is running less that a second a day. But I'm still a little down, as my Alpinist is running 5s or less a day. I know it's luck of the draw, but I'm still bummed. It's a shame that such a beautiful watch is kind of a dud on accuracy.


Much better fast than slow. Also give it a week on the wrist to settle. It might improve. Great watch still!


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you, I hope so. It really is a nice watch.


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi dr751,did you pre-order from Kenta?


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes, I did. My watch came in this last week.


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

dr751 said:


> Yes, I did. My watch came in this last week.


Thank you.


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

I don't own a Seiko, never have. Although I think they look very nice and they are very collectible I was never wowed by Seiko, except the Gran Seiko which is way too expensive. Now somehow I'm very interested. This monster green has caught my attention big time. We now pay GST over any imported items shipped to AU, so I would like to source it here, but I don't think I will find it around. I will check those JP websites mentioned above. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rodtp said:


> I don't own a Seiko, never have. Although I think they look very nice and they are very collectible I was never wowed by Seiko, except the Gran Seiko which is way too expensive. Now somehow I'm very interested. This monster green has caught my attention big time. We now pay GST over any imported items shipped to AU, so I would like to source it here, but I don't think I will find it around. I will check those JP websites mentioned above.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Check out Francisco at Chronospride, hes in Sydney, he does live chat on his site, its worth asking him, hes got a good range at fair prices.


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Check out Francisco at Chronospride, hes in Sydney, he does live chat on his site, its worth asking him, hes got a good range at fair prices.


I will check it out! Thanks mate.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally got mine. My 3rd rebuy and finally decided to keep it. One major complaint. Resizing the bracelet should be a 10min job. Instead took me an hr. Half the time, I had to look for that stupid sob collar that is so ez to drop lose! Otherwise its wonderful and a beauty.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks good. Totally agree on the bracelet resizing!! What a pain in the axxx! Have you checked your accuracy yet?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

dr751 said:


> Looks good. Totally agree on the bracelet resizing!! What a pain in the axxx! Have you checked your accuracy yet?


Only had it on the wrist for like an hr. I going to give it a week.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Good to know these are back in production.... 

I have a question 

Japan Online website says the case diameter is 44mm... I thought this was 42mm case which is the upper end of what I can wear on my 6.5 inch wrist

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Good to know these are back in production....
> 
> I have a question
> 
> ...


I have the same size wrist and its just right. The lugs are almost nonexistent so it wears small.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

jagv428 said:


> Japan Online website says the case diameter is 44mm... I thought this was 42mm case which is the upper end of what I can wear on my 6.5 inch wrist


My rough measurements are:

Width (without crown): 42-43mm

Lug-to-lug: 48-49mm

Thickness: 15-16mm

Lug width: 20mm.​


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying one now but I just don't know if it's really worth $600+ after import fees and shipping. Also if a Rakuten seller says they only ship to certain countries ie not Canada on their list, but since they ship with Japan EMS, would it not still be able to ship to Canada? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well I decided to pre order a szsc005 from the next batch coming late July. We shall see if it ever arrives here lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

dr751 said:


> Looks good. Totally agree on the bracelet resizing!! What a pain in the axxx! Have you checked your accuracy yet?


Its running about 7-8s per day, fast, with the crown down overnight. Overall, quite satisfied. Thinking of selling it though. Its a bit heavy for me. But I'm afraid of regretting it.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

That’s great. My watch settled down and has about the same accuracy. Much happier now. 

It really is a beautiful watch. Have you tried a nato strap. Sometimes that helps with comfort. Or a good leather strap. I really like Hirsch. I have been wearing mine since I got it. I don’t even notice it on my wrist anymore.


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> View attachment 12971303


Strap link? 22mm? Seems like a Alphashark...


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

dr751 said:


> That's great. My watch settled down and has about the same accuracy. Much happier now.
> 
> It really is a beautiful watch. Have you tried a nato strap. Sometimes that helps with comfort. Or a good leather strap. I really like Hirsch. I have been wearing mine since I got it. I don't even notice it on my wrist anymore.


Not a strap guy, especially during the summer. I'm a bit conflicted. Just can't stop staring at it though.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

situ said:


> Not a strap guy, especially during the summer. I'm a bit conflicted. Just can't stop staring at it though.


What about a strap with a folding clasp?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

It is a nice piece. Possibly, you can just try it on a nato. If you don't have one you could pick up one cheap from Amazon. Just to give it a try, and get a nicer strap (Like BluShark) if you like it. 

But if the watch is not really "speaking" to you, I'm sure if you sold it you would be able to find something else you liked.  Good Luck!


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

One more comment on the Nato's. I love the BluShark straps, but I find their original and waffle weave wear cooler. Their premium straps are nice, but they are thicker and heavier and tend to wear a little hotter for me.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is my Jade Monster on a Watch Gecko/Zulu Diver Iridescent silver colored NATO.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

centurionavre said:


> Here is my Jade Monster on a Watch Gecko/Zulu Diver Iridescent silver colored NATO.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


I love it! Can't wait until mine arrives.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

centurionavre said:


> Here is my Jade Monster on a Watch Gecko/Zulu Diver Iridescent silver colored NATO.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


amazing


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice!! I like the look and the strap. Where did you get the strap?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

dr751 said:


> Very nice!! I like the look and the strap. Where did you get the strap?


The strap is from WatchGecko
https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-178-swiss-style-nato-strap.php


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

dr751 said:


> Very nice!! I like the look and the strap. Where did you get the strap?


The strap is from WatchGecko
https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-178-swiss-style-nato-strap.php


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks!! I have the same watch, and I may pick up a strap like that, but I promise not to wear it when you do. 😀


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

dr751 said:


> Thanks!! I have the same watch, and I may pick up a strap like that, but I promise not to wear it when you do. 😀


Yea, how will you know. Feel free. As they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. These straps from Watch Gecko also work well with the Jade.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow!! That Squale is a beautiful watch. Not to be too corny, but you have good taste in watches.


----------



## pou89 (Apr 18, 2018)

Green monster with strapcode super engineer II bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

IT'S HEREEEEE!!!

My Jade monster finally arrived today and it's AWESOME.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> IT'S HEREEEEE!!!
> 
> My Jade monster finally arrived today and it's AWESOME.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, did you order from Rakuten in the end?
I've seen it on some of their global stores, but same thing as you previously commented about them saying they do not ship to my country.

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

_BC_ said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you order from Rakuten in the end?
> I've seen it on some of their global stores, but same thing as you previously commented about them saying they do not ship to my country.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Yeah I ordered from 1More on Rakuten. It's the same seller as Seiko Specialty Store 3s. 1More shipped here no problem for the Jade monster. I ordered an skx007 last week from Seiko Specialty Store and when I added to my cart from Seiko Specialty Store it said it can't ship to Canada but I ordered anyways and my skx007 is on it's way right now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah I ordered from 1More on Rakuten. It's the same seller as Seiko Specialty Store 3s. 1More shipped here no problem for the Jade monster. I ordered an skx007 last week from Seiko Specialty Store and when I added to my cart from Seiko Specialty Store it said it can't ship to Canada but I ordered anyways and my skx007 is on it's way right now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

_BC_ said:


> Thanks!!


Don't use Glory's watch store though. They said it would ship here but instead they cancelled my order and a lot of other guys had theirs cancelled from them as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Don't use Glory's watch store though. They said it would ship here but instead they cancelled my order and a lot of other guys had theirs cancelled from them as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks again. The two stores I had found were nanaple and 1more, hadn't seen Glory's, so I'll use 1more since you were successfull with it.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah I ordered from 1More on Rakuten. It's the same seller as Seiko Specialty Store 3s. 1More shipped here no problem for the Jade monster. I ordered an skx007 last week from Seiko Specialty Store and when I added to my cart from Seiko Specialty Store it said it can't ship to Canada but I ordered anyways and my skx007 is on it's way right now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I used Rakuten, with 1More; there was a little wait, but very good experience.


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just arrived Jade.









The collection is complete.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Whether it in order to certainly green? )


----------



## ocalacaver (Sep 8, 2018)

As a data point for others, I ordered from Glories on Rakuten because they said they shipped to the US, but a few days later they canceled my order. I reordered from 1More on Rakuten, ignoring the popup that states they don't ship to the US. The watch is now en-route from Japan. I'm very excited for this watch to get here!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

ocalacaver said:


> As a data point for others, I ordered from Glories on Rakuten because they said they shipped to the US, but a few days later they canceled my order. I reordered from 1More on Rakuten, ignoring the popup that states they don't ship to the US. The watch is now en-route from Japan. I'm very excited for this watch to get here!


I ordered with them, and with good service.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Colderamstel said:


> Blue monster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of looks familiar.


----------



## ocalacaver (Sep 8, 2018)

I've had this for a week and I'm loving it. The color is amazing. One thing I've noticed though is that it's wildly inaccurate, like +/- 15 minutes a day. I've had other Seiko automatics that need a little time to settle in, but this seems crazy. As an example, I synced up both the Monster and the Alpinist yesterday morning and by that evening the Monster was 9 minutes slow - and I was wearing the Monster all day.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ocalacaver said:


> I've had this for a week and I'm loving it. The color is amazing. One thing I've noticed though is that it's wildly inaccurate, like +/- 15 minutes a day. I've had other Seiko automatics that need a little time to settle in, but this seems crazy. As an example, I synced up both the Monster and the Alpinist yesterday morning and by that evening the Monster was 9 minutes slow - and I was wearing the Monster all day.


It's important to test an automatic watch for at least 24 hours before sizing it, removing protective films, or doing anything else that'll make it difficult to return. That said, sorry to hear your bad experience with the watch. Losing minutes per day is of course unacceptable. Can you return it?


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Received mine in the week. I think a grey strap works... can never be sure as I'm colourblind.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Received mine in the week. I think a grey strap works... can never be sure as I'm colourblind.

View attachment 13500941


----------



## ocalacaver (Sep 8, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> It's important to test an automatic watch for at least 24 hours before sizing it, removing protective films, or doing anything else that'll make it difficult to return. That said, sorry to hear your bad experience with the watch. Losing minutes per day is of course unacceptable. Can you return it?


That's really good advice. Next time I will test the watch before taking off the stickers and resizing. I'm not sure the Japanese retailer will accept returns from international buyers. From their store info on Rakuten: "The effect of a guarantee is only in Japan. A guarantee is not applied, when international deliveries (EMS etc.) are expected for goods of a buyer at the time of an order, or when it sends to countries other than Japan after purchase with a present etc. Although I am sorry, a guarantee is not applied even if it is an international guarantee. Please understand the situation beforehand. I have described this text using translation software." I think that means I'm screwed.


----------

